# Big Hits with no stickers...



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

Any BigHit riders out there pull off the stickers (graphics)? If you have pics please post...Want to pull mine off of my 2004 Expert, but don't want to make a mistake....


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

*lol*

dude, your bighit will look much better without the long black stickers blocking the nice paint job. most people take em off and put somthing else like a name, or sponser--what ever you want. they peel right off. do it carfully. put em on your wall for decoration.


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

*Thanks*



Master_Jako said:


> dude, your bighit will look much better without the long black stickers blocking the nice paint job. most people take em off and put somthing else like a name, or sponser--what ever you want. they peel right off. do it carfully. put em on your wall for decoration.


I will remove ASAP! And by the way, nice MrT...how do you like it? I am thinking about getting an 03 MrT to replace the JrT...doesn't unbalance the bike too much?


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Dude, Get a Super T or something along with a Biglink with a new shock instead of a huge ass fork like that.


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

*???*



Acme54321 said:


> Dude, Get a Super T or something along with a Biglink with a new shock instead of a huge ass fork like that.


You must be talking to him, as I already have the big link and a swinger 4way....I am unhappy with the JrT...I have the 2004 Expert, not the 03 Comp....


----------



## FXRob (Jan 29, 2004)

Here is my '03 Expert sans stickers (except for the Specialized one)


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

Acme54321 said:


> Dude, Get a Super T or something along with a Biglink with a new shock instead of a huge ass fork like that.


dude, as of now, i dont race. rear is plush enough for me currently and the monster t kicks arse. it feels way better the super T and does not unbalance the bike, but, you need to pull up harder on the bars when goin off drops and such. super t is a good fork, but i like the plushness and reliability of the monsters. i will buy a biglink and new shock once i find a deal...until then im more then staisfied with my setup. pics week old too. scratch the tyres, 3rd sproket.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Master_Jako said:


> dude, as of now, i dont race. rear is plush enough for me currently and the monster t kicks arse. it feels way better the super T and does not unbalance the bike, but, you need to pull up harder on the bars when goin off drops and such. super t is a good fork, but i like the plushness and reliability of the monsters. i will buy a biglink and new shock once i find a deal...until then im more then staisfied with my setup. pics week old too. scratch the tyres, 3rd sproket.


Nice bike, here's mine.  I agree Monsters are the shiznit. Still have stickers on mine. Still working on getting a new one made by SomeFear, waiting on sponsor logos.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

whoa...i always liked the dream silver color better than my red, even though every one likes red better. real nice ride man. that bighit rips...


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Master_Jako said:


> whoa...i always liked the dream silver color better than my red, even though every one likes red better. real nice ride man. that bighit rips...


Hey thanks, I've worked hard to get it the way I wanted it. The Monster T was always my dream fork. I've made few more changes since that pic Truvativ Hollz pedals, Balckspire Chainguide (took off the Evil, kept breaking the plastic parts) and WTB Speed V saddle.

As for the color, I thought the silver was nice till mine got all jacked up on the truck at Bootleg Canyon. That's why the tire piece is wrapped around the frame up by the HT junction (you can kind of see some of the damage in the pic). I do like the red and the black anodize frames allot, but my dream would be a bright white - YUM.


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

YOU GOTTA take the stickers off. and then you can put bumper stickers on it instead.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

dhracer1067 said:


> YOU GOTTA take the stickers off. and then you can put bumper stickers on it instead.


 that's funny!!! Good use of a Flowmaster sticker. So your the flowmaster.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

There's the big w/out the big ol' sticker. I have nice put on little 3d logos but that's nothing major. I think mor bighit riders should use boxxers, you may think bad of them but they actually compliment the bike really well  Just got a titanium spring for the RC and hopefully gonna send the fork/RC into push soon. AND got the seat-post cut so that it'll be better for the DH


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

big hits rule and all the ppl on MTBR that have em...have wicked ones...

just when the frames silver and the stickers are taken off i dont like the look then...but otherwise (like with red etc.) its nice...i like my stickers (the black with silver stickers is a nice contrast)...but the custom stickers do add a nice touch...

id say leave em on the expert coz im not really a huge fan of the blue colour...and the stckers match the rear swing piece of the frame...and i reckon the 04 stickers are the nicest so far...


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

red5 said:


> that's funny!!! Good use of a Flowmaster sticker. So your the flowmaster.


ha. didnt know if anyone would know that its some stupid carburtator or whatever maker. i know absolutely nothing about cars but robert and his dad know alot. and they had that sticker and i knew who and what it was meant for. so i cut it up and slapped it on. 
i hearby copyright putting flowmaster sticker on your bike.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*much cleaner*

without the wal-mart-i-ness of stickers.

bill


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

biblebasher said:


> without the wal-mart-i-ness of stickers.
> 
> bill


OMG, do something about those cables under your bottom bracket!!!  JK. I saw your other post, thought I'd give you a hard time. 

I've thought of having a silver sticker made with some of the sponsors logo's on it. Still not sure. Nice ride Bill.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

*...*

mine...


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Looks familiar?*



BJ- said:


> big hits rule and all the ppl on MTBR that have em...have wicked ones...
> 
> just when the frames silver and the stickers are taken off i dont like the look then...but otherwise (like with red etc.) its nice...i like my stickers (the black with silver stickers is a nice contrast)...but the custom stickers do add a nice touch...
> 
> id say leave em on the expert coz im not really a huge fan of the blue colour...and the stckers match the rear swing piece of the frame...and i reckon the 04 stickers are the nicest so far...


Isn't that the same bike on the NSMB website?


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Here's mine...*

...still has the stickers but they're coming off from shuttling, crashes, etc. I have a design that DarkNut did for me so I'll go that route when the stockies finally croak. Just updated last week with a Heim 3Guide & Bashguard.


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

*I pitty the Fool...*

...who says not to get a Monster T. I went round and round and finally bought one. I will never regret the decision. Big Hit's should come with a Monster T. The bike was designed for them.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

werd...


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

*wow.*

why the hell do u have a 1500 dollar monster fork on your bighit when u still have the crappy little 6in linkage plates? Thats the dumbest thing ive ever seen. Why not get the biglink and a super t instead like said before? Also why would anyone get a monster t over a 888r? no one on this forum need the beef of a 12ibs fork or however much it weighs. I think people get monsters to compensate for other lacking things......!!!


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

biker3 said:


> why the hell do u have a 1500 dollar monster fork on your bighit when u still have the crappy little 6in linkage plates? Thats the dumbest thing ive ever seen. Why not get the biglink and a super t instead like said before? Also why would anyone get a monster t over a 888r? no one on this forum need the beef of a 12ibs fork or however much it weighs. I think people get monsters to compensate for other lacking things......!!!


yo, if you dont like monsters, keep it to yourself. this thread was about stickers. plus, did you read my reply to the same comment earlier? if so, you dont have to tell me how you dont like monsters and their heavy weight. you are right, for racing, i should put a lighter fork and add 2 more inches in the back, but i dont race, so, i dont need to worry about wieght....rear travel, its enough to do 20 footers. does that answer your question. by the way, no one still pays $1500 for last years monster T--i got it for $400...New...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

biker3 said:


> why the hell do u have a 1500 dollar monster fork on your bighit when u still have the crappy little 6in linkage plates? Thats the dumbest thing ive ever seen. Why not get the biglink and a super t instead like said before? Also why would anyone get a monster t over a 888r? no one on this forum need the beef of a 12ibs fork or however much it weighs. I think people get monsters to compensate for other lacking things......!!!


 Jesse, dont forget that for clyde people like me, Monster T's are perfect. And well, not to mention that the buttery smooth Shiver cartridges ride amazingly well. For those that understand, you have to own a Monster T to understand it. MonstaT fo life beotch~! lol. Even though I have a Shiver now....


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Jesse, dont forget that for clyde people like me, Monster T's are perfect. And well, not to mention that the buttery smooth Shiver cartridges ride amazingly well. For those that understand, you have to own a Monster T to understand it. MonstaT fo life beotch~! lol. Even though I have a Shiver now....


Werd....


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

*Fwiw...*

I am seriously considering getting a Monster T myself. I am not going to race, and I will never approach the level of a pro DH'r or Freerider. That being said, I can afford it, I like it, and if it gives me more confidence on the rough stuff I will progress. I am lucky enough to have a nice lightweight trailbike for my "long rides", so I am not cursed to have to lug the MrT up hills.

All of you guys with Monsters really seem to like them, they get great ratings, and a guy I ride with swears by his. I'm convinced they will make me a stronger rider. If I'm wrong, they'll be on E-Bay this winter.

Enough Said -


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

*okay..*

I guess I can see that for the clydsdale kinda guys but I dont understand why you would want such a heavy ass fork. If anything its going to make you less smooth and a worse rider because it will have too much forgivness and its so dman heavy theres no reason to pick a line at all...


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

smoothness has nothing to do with what fork you have on---thats all about the rider. as for why pick such a heavy fork?---its not that heavy at all. my big hit wieghs 45 pounds--normal wieght...the monster t's peformance makes up for its wieght...my bike has heft, but after i got used to riding it with the monster, it was more stable, smoother, and felt like a lighter bike then it really was. after a week of riding, you dont notice the wieght of the fork anymore.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> ...still has the stickers but they're coming off from shuttling, crashes, etc. I have a design that DarkNut did for me so I'll go that route when the stockies finally croak. Just updated last week with a Heim 3Guide & Bashguard.


Hey X, are you still running 3 rings with the Heim or did you swap to 2? And if so what bashguard are you using with the 3 setup? Just curious, I tried this config on my Big Hit originally with the Heim. Thanks.


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

put the big hit sticker on your bong....


----------



## FXRob (Jan 29, 2004)

I also just installed a Heim 3 Guide with all 3 rings and no bashguard. So far I like it a lot, no chain slap...not too noisy and I get to keep all three rings! It looks cheap, but it works.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Kept da Triple...*



red5 said:


> Hey X, are you still running 3 rings with the Heim or did you swap to 2? And if so what bashguard are you using with the 3 setup? Just curious, I tried this config on my Big Hit originally with the Heim. Thanks.


...got a smokin' deal from the Heimster himself. I have the guide and his bashguard. Worked killer at Northstar last week!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*OMG is right.*



red5 said:


> OMG, do something about those cables under your bottom bracket!!!  JK. I saw your other post, thought I'd give you a hard time.
> 
> I've thought of having a silver sticker made with some of the sponsors logo's on it. Still not sure. Nice ride Bill.


i took off all of my cables and now i push the rear derailleur around with a stick.
it works better now and no more of those annoying hanging down cables.

thanks, i'm pretty psyched on it after only replacing that friggin DJ2...i think they filled it up with honey or something it's so slow. anyway, i just booked a week at mt. snow in august, and i've got the minutes counted until this guy's first lift ride.........hopefully this rain clears out by the 3rd.

who would you use to make that sticker? and automotive guy or a boat guy or something?.........keep me posted on what you find.

bill


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Cool...*



FXRob said:


> I also just installed a Heim 3 Guide with all 3 rings and no bashguard. So far I like it a lot, no chain slap...not too noisy and I get to keep all three rings! It looks cheap, but it works.


...I had one on my Enduro for years and it was great. Even better with the bashguard. Sure it doesn't hold the chain as well as a E-13, BlackSphire, or MRP but non of them can keep the triple. Plus John's customer service is off the hook!


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> Isn't that the same bike on the NSMB website?


yup...

(never said it was mine...anyways i hate those dam telescopic seat poles...so no way that would be mine...mine looks the same tho...i just like the pic)


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

*my baby*

well loads of pics have been posted allready but heres mine anyway. Almost got her just how I want her. SRAM shifter to replace the crapola deore that came on it next week and hope bulb hubs are on order..
No one needs to jump on the Junior T bagging bandwagon, I've got them pretty sweet with an oil level change they are fine for the level I am riding at now and I'll replace them with a 888 when I outgrow them..


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

dhracer1067 said:


> ha. didnt know if anyone would know that its some stupid carburtator or whatever maker. i know absolutely nothing about cars but robert and his dad know alot. and they had that sticker and i knew who and what it was meant for. so i cut it up and slapped it on.
> i hearby copyright putting flowmaster sticker on your bike.


When did you put the sticker on because my friend has a few flowmaster stickers on his Trek 4500, pretty cool stuff.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Rite on...*



BJ- said:


> yup...
> 
> (never said it was mine...anyways i hate those dam telescopic seat poles...so no way that would be mine...mine looks the same tho...i just like the pic)


...I saved that pic and article myself. Post some pics when you can.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

now thats a nice bike...us southerners definatly know how to build a good bike...good job...

(im seeing 24" wheels how do they peform...and what size is ur comp...)


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

Biker3, the reason alot of people choose the monster t is because of its performance. I agree that the new monster t's are rediculiously overbuilt and heavy but in the freeride department, the monster t rules, even over a 888 which i am running right now. You havent ridden with everyone on this site so saying they dont need the fork or bike they do is stupid, and who made you god to judge anyways? lmao. Anyways, to the rest of you, nice looking bike, especially lucky13 sportin the avy, gotta love that buttery love of a shock.


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

BJ- said:


> now thats a nice bike...us southerners definatly know how to build a good bike...good job...
> 
> (im seeing 24" wheels how do they peform...and what size is ur comp...)


Yep, those badboys are 24" 2.7 Specialized Roller Pro RS.
They are really good, you have to pedal alot more on flat run ups to jumps and have to pedal more between dirtjumps etc but they handle really well. Feel really good on jumps etc. I prefer 24"s to having a 26" up front and a 24" in rear.
People who jump on my biek quite often get thrown by tree roots becuase you have to pull up a bit more to get over things but I dont really notice it. I have been ridin 24"s for a while now and I will keep them that wat untill I get a vp-free in a year or so and then I'll see if I want to keep the 24"s or switch back to 26"....
Frame size is a medium.......


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

biblebasher said:


> who would you use to make that sticker? and automotive guy or a boat guy or something?.........keep me posted on what you find.
> 
> bill


http://somefear.com makes aftermarket custom stickers for the Big Hit's. I've seen some of his work here on MTBR, do a search, pretty sweet.


----------



## Curiouscaptian01 (Jan 19, 2004)

Here is a picture of my friends bighit without the stickers and with a romic shock. It is hott.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Kinda Messed up( the picture), but hey its a good bike.
http://img52.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img52&image=Apr25014.jpg


----------

